# Unterschied zwischen Nassfliegen und Trockenfliegen



## chris1988 (28. Januar 2006)

Wie unterscheide ich Nassfliegen von Trockenfliegen?Bei gehen alle Fliegen unter.


----------



## drachel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Nassfliegen und Trockenfliegen*

hi chris1988,
in den meisten fällen an der behechelung hinter dem kopfknoten. trockenfliegen, ausser sedges, haben hoch aufstehende fiebern.
nassfliegen haben entweder keine behechelung oder die behechelung ist nach hinten (also zum hakenbogen) angelegt.
wenn es sich bei dir um trockenfliegen handelt, versuche, die fliegen mit einem entenbürzelfett oder mit nev´r sink zu behandeln, das hilft auf jeden fall.
gruss, michael


----------

